# Shrimp hatching



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

After lights out - noticed a lot of movement on the floor of the tank. Looked up close and realized - my cleaner shrimp had a hatch!

Rkg7bQpNYww

sorry for the dirty tank glass. 
If anyone has ideas on raising these guys let me know!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Google April Kirkendal’s book How to raise and train your peppermint shrimp. Available on amazon


----------

